# Case international 4230 transmisson oil



## iceman99 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi all

Can anyone tell me what type of transmission oil we should use for our case international 4230 ? 
Can we use a standard care type or does it have to be a specific type ? 
We only use the tractor to launch our life boat up and down a slip way .
Thanks rich


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See you other post!!!


----------

